# The Puppy's Are born Photo's Here



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Kay-Cee had Her Puppy's Today ( 10/18/07 ) she Had 2 Girls And 3 Boys. All Are doing Great And eatting Well. The Order Of Puppys : 
7:01 PM Red Dapple Girl 
7:46 PM Choc. Male
8:02 PM Red And White Patch Girl
8:37 PM White And Choc. Patch Male
9:06 PM Black And Red Male

Here Are 3 Pictures Of The New Baby's. The One Picture was To Show There Size There So Small. 

Have A Great Day ,
Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just positively adorable .. ahhhh .. PUPPY BREATH! It's been years since I've had a puppy .. hmmm .. a decade or so  

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

LOL Yes one Of The Best Things in the World PUPPY BREATH. Aleast Until They Get There new Homes. Renee So You Think You Can Talk Your Hubby Into One of These Cutie's LOL. Sure Everyone On Pigeon Talk Can help You Talk Him Into One. LOL. 

Have A Good one All,
Jennifer


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ohhhhh, how cute. Congratulations!!!!!
They are so precious.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh my...........are those adorable or WHAT????  TOO CUTE!!!!! I'll have to show them to my husband later.............I want them ALL!!! How to you pick just one????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> How to you pick just one????



EXACTLY!!!! They are ALL so cute and the most beautiful colors. I'm glad I don't live nearby...I am SO bad at making choices.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

aaaw so cute...! i think u should bring them to the pigeon show lol just joking im sure they would win anyway have fun with ur new pups what kind of dog and are u selling the babys or keeping?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute and tiny!! I love the last photo especially, with that look in Mom's eyes "I don't think you should be touching it, I trust you and everything, but please just put it back right this instant!"   That protective mother look is just priceless. Kay Cee is a very proud mom indeed. Congratulations!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Awwwwww now I want a puppy I ha been bugging my husband for a while about that. Maybe I will tell my daughter to start asking him he never says not to her... hmmm its an idea


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

So cute!!!

I really like the red & white girl. 2 of my folk's neighbors have daschunds.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

so cute, looks like you have 3 dach pups and 2 mixes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well............he didn't say yes but didn't say no either...  
Tell me where you are again so I can see how far away you are from me? AT what age do these little ones leave Mom? I'm like Terry. It's been YEARS since I had a puppy. Suzi was 6 months old when I got her 13 years ago. And before that............heck, I can't remember that last time I had a puppy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The pups are just adorable, Jennifer! And, such a PROUD MOM (the doggy one...)  

Those pups will have loving homes with no problems when they are old enough!

Gee, isn't it great, Renee, that you and Jennifer BOTH live in VIRGINIA??? How VERY convenient!    

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Renee I Live In Middlebrook , Va 24459. Them Going To There New Homes Its really Up To The Puppys I will Shot for At 6 Weeks. As i Said i start Them On soft Puppy Food At 3 Weeks Which Helps with The Weaning Thing Kay-Cee had Her frist Set Weaned By/at 6 Weeks Old. Then Before They Leave Here They Will Have had there Frist set of shots. Plus There worming at 2 , 4 , 6 Weeks. They Will Stay Small The Dad (both Of Them Where Under 12lbs) And she is only 6 Lbs. 

Jennifer


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Renee I Live In Middlebrook , Va 24459. Them Going To There New Homes Its really Up To The Puppys I will Shot for At 6 Weeks. As i Said i start Them On soft Puppy Food At 3 Weeks Which Helps with The Weaning Thing Kay-Cee had Her frist Set Weaned By/at 6 Weeks Old. Then Before They Leave Here They Will Have had there Frist set of shots. Plus There worming at 2 , 4 , 6 Weeks. They Will Stay Small The Dad (both Of Them Where Under 12lbs) And she is only 6 Lbs.
> 
> Jennifer



OH, heck, you're only a little over 2 hours away. For some reason I thought it was like a 4 hour drive or something. Must be someone else.............last night Everett kept asking Gabby if she wanted a new brother or sister to play with.  I think we'll probably go with one of the little girls. I'll have to study the picture and of course see MORE pictures!!! (hint, hint)........BUT.....I keep looking at that one little Black one. He seems so adorable and of course looks just like is Mom. Does Dad look like Mom? At what age do they open their eyes? Oh........I want to drive up there and just squeeze them all. LOL 
(Gently of course..... )


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> The pups are just adorable, Jennifer! And, such a PROUD MOM (the doggy one...)
> 
> Those pups will have loving homes with no problems when they are old enough!
> 
> ...


yea, almost like it was meant to be...............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hope the puppies are ok??? Haven't heard from you today.......... 
Yea........I"m a worry wort...........sorry........


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

All Are Doing Great. They Are eatting Well Off Mom. She Has Just Now Started To Come Out Away From Them To Take A Brake. The Little Black And red One Is A Boy And Well Be Just Like Its Mom As He Is the Smallest One He Should Stay Around 6 to 8LBS. I'll try and Get Better Picture But kay-Cee Is Still In That Don't Take Them Out Of The Basket Thing which Last About A Week Or So. I May Bring The Puppy To You LOL Aways Need I Good Reason For A Road Trip LOL. But Guess 6 Weeks Is Still Alittle While Off So We Will See What Works Best Then. the Basket gets Moved To Where Ever i am So I'm Always There With Her And Them Even When I Go To Town They Go With Me. I Like To really watch Them the Frist week To Make Sure they Are All Ok Yes I'm A Worry Wort To. Think I'm More Of A Basket Case Then She Is When She Has the Puppys. But I Worry When It Comes To All My Animals. Even My Birds I Think It Would Be Cool To Race Pigeons But I would Go Crazy If One Didn't Come Home. My Pigeons That Do Fly Free Here On The Farm Have A Really Big Open Area And I Feed The Crows To Help With The Hawks. The Guy That Owns The Dairy Cows Is Selling Them All And Getting Out Of Milking So Now Me And My Husband Are Try To Buy EasyRider One Of The Sweetest Cows In The World But It Will cost About $1500 To Buy Her. Me And My Husband Milk The Cows That Is How We Know Her So Well. You Anyone Can Ride Her. Love On Her. She Is Just a Big Baby. I'll Add A Picture Of Her And The Farm I Love Pictures Can Share Them All Day. What I Need To Do Is Add My Photobucket Acct Link On Here So Everone Can See All My Pictures. There Of The Horses , Cows , Birds , Sheep , Goat, Well Guess If i Put Wants Not There It May Be A Shorter List LOL. I'll Do That Later But For Now I'll Just Post These 2 Pictures. My small House Is In The Picture Along With The Farm Owners House. In All There is about 150 to 200 Acres Here Most All Of It Is Open Farm Land. I see Hawks And Things All The Time But So far I Have Never Had One Of My Birds Attacked By them The Crows Go At Them All The Time So Think They help keep my Pigeons Safe Plus All The With Doves. I have a friend Up The road that has Had pigeons Attacked But He Lives In A Small Open Area Then trees All Around Him. I'll stop Talking Now before i Get into All My Other Animals. I can talk about animals For Hours if I Don't Stop Myself. 

Well Here Is the Pictures. 
Take care And Talk To You Later ,
Jennifer 

PS : added a Ugly Picture Of My To But The Horse Is Pretty. LOL Its Before Milking And I Had Just Got The cows Accross The road The Horse Is 
Mid-Nigth Jake. My some what Started Natural Horse-Man-Ship Trained Horses He Is Another Long Story But I'll Just Make It Short, He use To Hate people You Had To use Grain To Catch Him and Grab The halter Before He know what You Were doing then i Found Parelli Natural Horsemanship Training Got To See Pat And Linda Parelli At the Horse Center And tryed It On Mid-Nigth And Now He Likes People And I can Ride Him. See I Just Can't Be Quiet When It Comes To animals. LOL. I'll Say Bye For Now. But Before i do Soory I Look so Bad But When Your Milking Cows They Don't Mind And The Better You Look the More The Cows Want To Poo On You.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wow.......what a georgous view!! Now I'm jealous........ What a great place to watch your birds fly. We're surrounded by trees so when my birds come home from a race, I usually don't know they are around until they come over the tree tops. My husband was out in the yard yesterday when one came in and he said he saw this little dot up in the sky and thought "that LOOKS like a pigeon".........sure enough, he said she folded her wings and did a nose dive into the back yard and to the landing board. 
Anyway, glad the puppies are doing good. Can't wait to see more pictures. Give them all a snuggled and a kiss.
That is a pretty cow. How neat that she's such a "pet"......hope you get to keep her. And you look just fine to me. I do think you need to give us a link to your pictures. I would love to see them.
Yea, 6 weeks is a ways off. I was thinking maybe we could come see you in about 3 weeks for a visit and to see the puppies. Then we can figure out who goes where when they are ready to leave Mom. Are you going to cry when you give the puppies away? I know I would.  
Well, gotta go............we're going down to NC for the day to see my brother, his wife and one year old son that I haven't seen yet.
PS: Is that your husband on Easyrider?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

You can ride a cow? I had a bull once but I only had it til it was six months old and then it got to big and we donated it to a zoo. But I never thought you could ride them, never tried by the time that Norman was big enough he played a little too rough for my taste. I have ridden horses since I was two though. Now I miss my Norman(time for a visit ) I really wish we could have kept him but legally we weren't really allowed to have him in the first place..Shhhh 
I went to my town fair and he was born there my daughter was petting him and I started talking to the guy who owned the dairy farm and he said the butcher was coming for him that night so one look into those big brown eyes and I was like "I'll take him" You should have seen the bottle lol
Well, happy ending he now has a forever home where little kids can enjoy him and we get to visit him and even feed him sometimes


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I didn't cry When The Last Set Was Given Away I Know I Could Keep Tabs On them And That They were going To very Good Homes. If I Think No At Any Time The Puppy Would Have Never Left Here. So I Felt Really Good About Where They Were Going Plus Think It Helped That They Were Going To Homes Where There Had Been The Loss Of A Dog Of Old Age So They i Know Were Forever Homes. Sad Part Is Kay-Cee I Think Was Happy To See Them Gone She Got her Daddy and Mom All To Herself again. Yes Thet Could Work You Comeing To See Them I'll Have To Found Out About The Days Steve Has Someone Coming To Look Check Out The Cows If he Knows Yet. Selling The Cows Off And Haveing The Vet Out For The Herd Checks Each time Is A Headache So Will Need to Make Sure That Isn't Going On The Same Day. He has Done This 2 Times before This Will Be His 3 Time. Another Long story But I'll Make It Short The Frist Set Of Cows He Sold He Was Getting Out, The 2 Set Of Cows He Was Going Organic, Then he Got The Organic Dairy cows With The Sell Of the 2 Cows Now He Is Selling Those . No Money Coming In for Him. which Means No Money For hay. And Hay Is Super High This Year. 

But We will Get Together so you can See The Puppys. How Cute They Are To I'm Going To try and Get somemore Pictures Tonigth If She will Let Me Take Them Out The Basket. 

Talk To You Later And Bye For Now,
Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Sky ,
Yes You Can Ride Cows. They Can Be Great Pets. She i Think Was Born With the Sweet Running Out her Ears. We Raised Her Like Any Other Calf/cow Which Mean Feed Her And Make sure She has Water And Bedding Then Do It again In 12 Hours So No Babying Her And She Just Loves People And Hates the Other Cows. The Picture There Of my Husband Riding Her Is the Out Way For The Milking House She has To come In This Way. She Won't go in The Holding Area With the Other Cows. 
Bulls here Are Not Very Nice Sometimes I Even Loved On One From A Baby And He Got Mean. Bulls Do that. Its In Them To Protect There Females. My Husband Was Attacked By On 1550Lbs Bull run Over Top Him So Its Safer To Let Bulls Go, Now They Can be Fixed To Help Keep them Nice. Hate To Say Most the Bull Cows are Sent To Auctions Where there is Know Telling Where They End Up. 

Well Need To Run Got A Coop I Need To help Take Down. 

Have A Great Day All,
Jennifer


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't blame Renee for being jealous, Jennifer! You DO have the most BEAUTIFUL view! Been a LOOOONG time since I've seen countryside like that! I lived in Ohio for 13 years before moving to Arizona in 1975. 

Will be looking forward to updates from you AND Renee...Why do I get the feeling that a puppy is a done deal with Renee??

Loved your cow and horse pics too!  

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

No Such Luck with her Latting Me Take The puppys Out.  She Is Still in That They have To Stay In The Basket With here She Is Such A Good Mom But boy I'd Like To Get Better pictures Of Each On The Puppys. I'll Give Her a few More days Then She'll Let Me play with them More. Then I'll Have all Kinds Of Picture's  

Yes i Love The Veiw around Here love Getting Up and being Able To See Fields And Cows and Horses Well animals. I don't Have A Big beautiful Home But I love It for The Veiw i Have And The great people I Live By I couldn't Have Write Me A Better Life. I Do Hope To One Day Have a Nice big Barn For The Horses And A Big Barn For Pigeons. I'd Like To One Day Have About 300+ Pigeons I'm Good With The Horses. Aslong as I Stay Away From what Some Call The Kill horse Auction. I won't Go Into That as This Isn't The Place For That But If You Would Like To E-mail Me About It To Find Out More That Is Ok My E-Mail Is : [email protected] . Just won't Say anymore About It Here. But If You Would Like To Know More just E-mail Me. 

Well Got To Go for Now
Have a Great Day All,
Jennifer


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well Just Stopping By To Give a up Date Just Got Back From The Vet's office Got Home from Milking and KayCee was acting funny and Had a twitching in her front leg muscle The Vet Thougth It May Be Eclampsia (milk Fever) But Her Blood Work Came Back Good The Twitching stoppied when I Was There So They Told Me To Watch Her close For The Next Week. She Is Back To Her Old Self Now.. And Just Glad She Is Ok. Well Got To Go. i'll Update Later.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I love your home, you can do many things there with animals. I am so jealous.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a wonderful place to live, Jennifer. I love your horse and cows, no wonder your birds are happy and all your animals.
Hope KC is doing better. Sometimes muscle twitching can occur from to little calcium, especially now since she had babies. Did the vet measure her calcium level?

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Well Just Stopping By To Give a up Date Just Got Back From The Vet's office Got Home from Milking and KayCee was acting funny and Had a twitching in her front leg muscle The Vet Thougth It May Be Eclampsia (milk Fever) But Her Blood Work Came Back Good The Twitching stoppied when I Was There So They Told Me To Watch Her close For The Next Week. She Is Back To Her Old Self Now.. And Just Glad She Is Ok. Well Got To Go. i'll Update Later.


I hope KayCee will be ok!! Bet those puppies are getting bigger huh? Can't wait for more pictures. So, when you took KayCee to the vet, did you have to take all the puppies too or did they stay at home? I've never heard of Eclampsia, but of course I don't raise puppies, so I guess I wouldn't.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Kay-Cee Is Doing Much Better Today. She Is full Of herself. I'll Post Some New Pictures Of The Puppys Later I've Got Them Will Just Take Time to Upload Them To The Photo Site  I Have dail-up Everyone Is Doing great. The Puppys Love To Talk Well All But One. The Black And Red Male Is A sweet Heart And Quiet. The really Big One really Like s To Talk even When he Eats There All So Cute and sweet Just Some Like To Talk More then Others. 
Just Thougth I'd Give You All A Fast Update On Everyone.

Yes The Puppys Went to the Vets They Just Stayed in the car.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update! Can't wait for pictures! 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the update! *Can't wait for pictures! *
> 
> Terry


Well me either!! I *NEED *a puppy fix............LOL
Jennifer, if you want to throw the pics into an email and send them to me, I'd be MORE than happy to post them. You can send them to [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You have a beautiful home and the cow is quite sweet looking. How nice that you are able to have a lot of room and help so many critters. I'm glad the puppies and Kay-Cee are doing well, and can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi All. The Pictures Are Up On My Photo Site Now Its Pictures Of Each One By Them Self. They Are All Doing Great Even Mom Still No Signs Of the twitching She Had The Other Nigth. Hope It Stays Away. I'll Add One Picture On Here Its Just To cute Mostly KayCee's Licking Her Lips. all you See Is A Big Pink Thing To The side Of The Picture. Well Talk with You Later.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

thanks for the pictures.........they are STILL adorable......... I just love that little black one., but of course I love them all. Just too cute.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You mentioned in your first post back before the babies were born, that KayCee has been mated to another Dachsund and then that Bam Bam got her too. Does that mean that the babies with the white on them are Bam Bam's babies and the solid colored ones are the male Dachsunds babies? Just curious.........I can't stop looking at the pictures.......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jennifer, I'm like Renee - can't seem to get enough of seeing these babies. They are so cute. I loved the picture of Kaycee with the baby deer.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Renee ,
Yes I'm Thinking That The Puppy's With the White Are A Cross, Then The Other 3 I'm Thinking Will Be the Pure Dachshunds. As BamBam Got Her To I Desided not To Paper any Of Them. I Love Looking at Them To. They Are Just So Cute To Watch. KayCee Slept At My Head Last Night Which Is Rigth By The Basket Of Puppys. She Is Starting Now To stay out Longer From Them. The Black And Red That You Like Is a Sweet Boy I Think He Is Going To Be The Sweetest One In Temp. To When He Gets Older Plus The Smallest. I'll Start Posting More Pictures I'll Upload At Nigth As Its Easier And Faster Then. Seeing As KayCee Is Letting Me Take More Pictures And Handle Them Alot More.  I Have Now Started There Training With There feet And rubbing There Body. This Helps Them Later in Life To Let People Trim Nails and Do Exams.



I'll Upadate More Later Bye For Now


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Renee ,
> Yes I'm Thinking That The Puppy's With the White Are A Cross, Then The Other 3 I'm Thinking Will Be the Pure Dachshunds. As BamBam Got Her To I Desided not To Paper any Of Them. I Love Looking at Them To. They Are Just So Cute To Watch. KayCee Slept At My Head Last Night Which Is Rigth By The Basket Of Puppys. She Is Starting Now To stay out Longer From Them. The Black And Red That You Like Is a Sweet Boy I Think He Is Going To Be The Sweetest One In Temp. To When He Gets Older Plus The Smallest. I'll Start Posting More Pictures I'll Upload At Nigth As Its Easier And Faster Then. Seeing As KayCee Is Letting Me Take More Pictures And Handle Them Alot More.  I Have Now Started There Training With There feet And rubbing There Body. This Helps Them Later in Life To Let People Trim Nails and Do Exams.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be watching.......and waiting..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> I'll be watching.......and waiting..........


and waiting............JUST KIDDING.............had to stop by and look at the pics again, so decided to bump it up so I wouldn't have to look so hard for the thread......... 
Now I know how (Alvin was it) felt when I was posting pictures of Scooter........he was always lookin for a Scooter fix..............now, I'm always looking for a puppy fix........


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Renee 
Sorry I Haven't posted New Pictures Yet But Dail-up Is Super Slow. Can't Seem To Connect Very Good so Sending And Uploading Pictures Would Take Way To Long Rigth Now. Boy I Hate Dail-up But Its All I Can Get Out Here. There a Guy Up The Road That Has The Wild Blue Sat. And He Send Dail-up Was Better And costed Loss. He Said With The Weather / over Cast He Could Never seem To Get Online. So I'll Stick With dail-Up As Bad As It Is Atleast I Can Get On. 
All The Babys Are Doing Great Thinking Of A Name yet For Your Cute Little Baby. I've Been Calling Him Rader. Not Sure Where Rader came From But For Some reason It Hit me To Call Him That. Then I call One Fat Boy He Is the Choc White Male And The Biggest One Of Them All And He Is Fat Guess He Took After If grandma . 
I'll Post Some Pictures On Sunday. As Sat. We have To go Help With A Friends Fence (put It Up) , Then Got The Coop / Rabbit Pens And Clean Up That Area, Plus Get Fire Wood, Then Have Family In from VA Beach. We Won't see Them Until Late Evening  Harry's One Day Off every 2 weeks Is A catch Up Day. so he Ends up working On His days off. Thats One Of the reasons Its Always Nice To Have A Reason to Get away from Here.  
Take care And I'll Post Later. If I get Some Time I'll Try And get Photo's Posted Tonite If The Connections is Better. But If not I'll Get Them Up This Sunday Nigth. I've Got Pictures But Just can't Send Or Upload them Rigth Now.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Two New Pictures Of the Puppys Have Been Added To My Photo Site. They Are Growing And doing Very Well. Mom Is Doing Great Also No More Problems. They Still Have There Eyes Closed But With In The Next Few Days They Should Open. 
I have Also Added A New Picture Of Our Baby Goat Which I'm Hand Feeding. I have Named Him Coco. He Will Go Back To His Owner I Think If I don't Fall To Much In love With Him. He Is Such A sweet Goat. My Large Dog Sasha Thinks Its Her Baby Coco Was Under Her Today Trying To Feed. Sasha I Know Loves Him Maybe I'll Use That To Keep Him  My sheep Got To Meet Him Today. 
I'll Add A Picture On My Photo Site Of My Sheep , Chickens And My Pigeons I Don't Think There pictures Are On There Yet. Ok With My Sheep The Picture With His Wool Was About 1 or 2 Weeks After I Got Him At Auction In This Photo You Will See His Foot has no Hair. He Had A Very Bad Foot When i Got Him So he went To My Vets and They Said They Thougth He Wouldn't Make It Blood/Bone Poison But i said Lets Try He had To have Come To Me For A Reason Well Picture 2 He Has Hair And Is Still Doing Great His Foot Will Always look And Grow Funny And I Have To Watch It. I Named Him Luke. 
Then There Is a picture Of A Few Of My chickens and Pigeons. I'll Have To add More Later.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Two New Pictures Of the Puppys Have Been Added To My Photo Site. They Are Growing And doing Very Well. Mom Is Doing Great Also No More Problems. They Still Have There Eyes Closed But With In The Next Few Days They Should Open.
> I have Also Added A New Picture Of Our Baby Goat Which I'm Hand Feeding. I have Named Him Coco. He Will Go Back To His Owner I Think If I don't Fall To Much In love With Him. He Is Such A sweet Goat. My Large Dog Sasha Thinks Its Her Baby Coco Was Under Her Today Trying To Feed. Sasha I Know Loves Him Maybe I'll Use That To Keep Him  My sheep Got To Meet Him Today.
> I'll Add A Picture On My Photo Site Of My Sheep , Chickens And My Pigeons I Don't Think There pictures Are On There Yet. Ok With My Sheep The Picture With His Wool Was About 1 or 2 Weeks After I Got Him At Auction In This Photo You Will See His Foot has no Hair. He Had A Very Bad Foot When i Got Him So he went To My Vets and They Said They Thougth He Wouldn't Make It Blood/Bone Poison But i said Lets Try He had To have Come To Me For A Reason Well Picture 2 He Has Hair And Is Still Doing Great His Foot Will Always look And Grow Funny And I Have To Watch It. I Named Him Luke.
> Then There Is a picture Of A Few Of My chickens and Pigeons. I'll Have To add More Later.


OHH!! THANKS for the pics. Those babies are just so sweet. Love little Luke too. I hope you get to keep him. Give those puppies a kiss (give the little Black one two  )


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I so enjoyed the pics, Jennifer. You have some really beautiful babies. 

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well The Frist Puppy Has Started To Open His Eyes. Its The Coco/Red Male I tried getting Pictures Of It But They Didn't Come Out Very Well So I'll Take Some Later Today And Post. They should Be All The Way Open By Then. I didn't See any Of The Other's Eyes But They Will Start Very soon. They are Getting Big and Fat. The Dapple Girl And the Coco/White Male Loves To Talk. Then The Quiet One Is The Red and Black One. The Others I would say are The Norm. Well I'll Talk To You Later And Update Tonigth On Them.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well Now There Is 3 With there Eyes Open. The Black/tan Male, The Tan/white Female, then The Coco/red Male. I Have Posted There Pictures. they Didn't Come Out great But you can see there eyes. All Are Still Doing Great Even Mom. She Hasn't Not Had Any Problems other Then Being A Pickkky Eater. But Thats Normal For Her.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so adorable. 
Does mommy let you play with them?

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Yes KayCee lets Me Play with them Now I Do There Exam Training 2 to 3 times a Day. She Is Very Trusting Of Me She Still Get's Upset With People That Don't Live In The House. She Is Such A Great Mom. She Won't Have Anymore Puppys For Another 1 year or 2. 
Everyone Is Doing Great. They Are Growing So Fast. Its Funny watching Them Grow. They Go From This Tiny Little Baby To Hell On Wheel's That My Favorite Time  Guess I need To Start Buying there Toys And There Own Baby Blankets This Way They Have Some Things To go with Them To There New Homes. I'll Let Mom And All The Puppys Sleep And Play With The Last 2 weeks. They Go With The Puppys Unwashed So they Have What Some Would Call A Safety Blanket. It Helps Them Get Use To there New Home To Have Something from The Old Home. 
Well The Baby Goat Coco Is staying Outside Tonigth With My Sheep. I went and Gave him his bottle and checked on them and they where laying together. and Luke my sheep just loves that baby goat so Im sure he will be fine outside. My Sheep Hated Me Today I had to trim his nail's and he Doesn't Like It. He Is So Funny Its Like he Knows Its Time for Them To Be Trimmed and He Plays Hard To catch. Glad i don't Have To Clip His Wool It cames Out On Its Own And Most The Time I Can Just Groom Pull It Out Which He Likes That. 
Well i need to get off here The Vet comes Today At Around 12 And we Have The whole herd to check I think. Anywhere Between 50 to 100 cows Not Sure How Many Yet. Think They Are Doing Preg Checks This Time for A Preson That May Want Them. In Alot Of Ways I'll Be Sad To See them All Go. We will Still Have The Sweetest One Of them But I'll Miss The Others. Atleast They are Saleing As Organic Milk Cows So I know They Won't End up in A barn For The rest of there life. As Organic the cows are taken care of alot better. They Have to have a feild and alot of outdoor time. Organic is A pain But The Animals i think Are Taken Care Of and Treated Better Then Some Other Cows.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

3 new pictures Very Cute If i Most say They Now All Have There Eyes Open. I'm Going To Have So Much Fun Working with The Red Dapple Female She's A Little Witch. And Hates To Be Touched Other then By Her Mom. I can Just Hold Her And She Tells Me Off. Glad I don't Know what she Is Saying To Me I Know Its Not Nice. The Others Are A Joy And Are So Sweet. They Let Me Play With there Ears And Feet With No figth. That Little Dapple I'm Really Thinking About Keeping Not sure If she Would Be A Good One To Place In A New Home. She'd Be The One That May Bite Someone Later In Life. I've Never Seen A puppy Her Age Be Like She Is. I'll Be Working With Her Alot. Plus I'll Slow Her Training Doing And Just Start With Holding And Rubbing her. Once she Used To That Then To Her feet And Ears And things. Think If I do Keep Her She'll Endup My Husbands Dog As he Likes The Groopy Ones.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Vet Check Didn't Go So Great Had Alot Of Open Cows Think It Was 37 open and 4 Preg. 3 Of The Preg Ones Were Rechecks. The Bull In the Feild With Them Is A Small Bull so I don't Think He can Breed Them. Vet Said All Of them Were Ok Just Not Breeding Back And That It Could Be the Bull. So aleast They Can Breed. But Bad As Preg Cows Sell Better/higher. Ya They Didn't check the Whole Herd this Go Around Thank God. Just The Cows Open In the Dairy Line. Guess The Young Heifers Will Be Another Day. 
Easy-Rider My Dairy cow Was Also checked And She Was Not Preg. Either But She Was AI On the 11th Of Oct So If she Took Then she Would Have Been To Early To Tell. I Hope she Doesn't Take Really This Way I can Get Her The Seman From A Bull/line i Want And Have Her AI By The Vet. I Have A Few Bulls I'm Thinking about Just Need To Get The Seman Shippied To the Vets Office Our Here. There's A Tank For that Stuff Here. 
Thinking Of Baby calf I'll Have To Find Those Pictures Of Our feak Calf That Was Born Here A few Years ago. That calf Didn't Live But Was wild To See. Hope I can Found Them And I'll Post The Pictures On My Photosite


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> 3 new pictures Very Cute If i Most say They Now All Have There Eyes Open. I'm Going To Have So Much Fun Working with The Red Dapple Female She's A Little Witch. And Hates To Be Touched Other then By Her Mom. I can Just Hold Her And She Tells Me Off. Glad I don't Know what she Is Saying To Me I Know Its Not Nice. The Others Are A Joy And Are So Sweet. They Let Me Play With there Ears And Feet With No figth. That Little Dapple I'm Really Thinking About Keeping Not sure If she Would Be A Good One To Place In A New Home. She'd Be The One That May Bite Someone Later In Life. I've Never Seen A puppy Her Age Be Like She Is. I'll Be Working With Her Alot. Plus I'll Slow Her Training Doing And Just Start With Holding And Rubbing her. Once she Used To That Then To Her feet And Ears And things. Think If I do Keep Her She'll Endup My Husbands Dog As he Likes The Groopy Ones.


Have I told you lately how cute these little ones are???  
They are growing SO fast. Keep the pics coming.................


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Vet Check Didn't Go So Great Had Alot Of Open Cows Think It Was 37 open and 4 Preg. 3 Of The Preg Ones Were Rechecks. The Bull In the Feild With Them Is A Small Bull so I don't Think He can Breed Them. Vet Said All Of them Were Ok Just Not Breeding Back And That It Could Be the Bull. So aleast They Can Breed. But Bad As Preg Cows Sell Better/higher. Ya They Didn't check the Whole Herd this Go Around Thank God. Just The Cows Open In the Dairy Line. Guess The Young Heifers Will Be Another Day.
> Easy-Rider My Dairy cow Was Also checked And She Was Not Preg. Either But She Was AI On the 11th Of Oct So If she Took Then she Would Have Been To Early To Tell. I Hope she Doesn't Take Really This Way I can Get Her The Seman From A Bull/line i Want And Have Her AI By The Vet. I Have A Few Bulls I'm Thinking about Just Need To Get The Seman Shippied To the Vets Office Our Here. There's A Tank For that Stuff Here.
> Thinking Of Baby calf I'll Have To Find Those Pictures Of Our feak Calf That Was Born Here A few Years ago. That calf Didn't Live But Was wild To See. Hope I can Found Them And I'll Post The Pictures On My Photosite


What is an "open cow"?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Open Cow Means Not Preg. With Dairy Cows They Need To Stay Preg. For The Most Part To Make Milk They Get About 3 Months Off A Year From Milking Which Is 
Dry Off Time : No Milk. Now Some Farms Milk Up To A Week Or So To There Due Date Which I Don't Think Gives There Body Time to rest. 
There Is Alot Of Weird Terms In Dry Framing I Could Go On And On About Them But I Won't Bug You With Them. 
There is Alot Of farms That Think The Cow Is Just Good To Make Milk And They Don't Care About That Animal. Some Really Big Farms (which Are The Main Ones Still Around) Keep There Cows Locked In Barn There whole Life. Some Of These Cows Have Never Been On real Ground. Now Most All The Little Family Farms Keep There Cows On Pasture. But Most All The Little Farm Have Or are selling Out. No Money To Keep The Farm Running. There Are Farms With About 100+/- Cows Total And Then There Are Dairys With 1000 to 5000 +/- Cows total.. 
The Organic Cows That We have Here Came From What I Like To Call A Hobby Dairy Farmer. She Was A Super Rich Lady That Thougth It Be Fun To Have The Dairy Cows And Had About 3 or4 People Working The Cows. Plus A million Dollar Barn ( Not Joking ) She Had 5 Homes On The Land With A High Tech Milk House/room. She Never Worked With The Cows Herself. Shoot when She Wanted To Sale Them She Just Up And Told The Girl Running The Farm To Get Raid Of the Cows. They Sold Out Cheap Think We Paid About $1500 A Cow. Which i Think Was so They Would sell fast. Thats When We Sold Off The Other herd here So These Organic Cows Could Be Paid For. So He Wasn't Out Any Money Really. 
I'll Stop Now I'm Talking Your Ear Off I do That When It Comes To Animals I can Go on For Hours If i don't Stop Myself.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, Jennifer, you know so much about animals. Very interesting about the cows, had no idea how things work. Pretty complicated.
The puppies are the cutest. I bet you're having so much fun with them.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The puppies and their Mom are just precious! Thanks for the new photos!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Update On the Puppys They Have Ate For The Frist Time. They Loved The soft puppy Food And had It All over The Place. They Don't eat Alot Only About A Tablespoon Between All Them Once there Done I Let Mom Eat The Rest. 

I'll Get Some Pictures Of Them Eatting Next Feeding And Post. 

I Did Post New Pictures Of The Farm. Just liked The Veiw on top Of The Hill So Took A Few Pictures. We Didn't Get Much color This Year But Its Still Nice To See Some.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. Those little sweet puppies are just too cute.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad things are going well with you and your animals, Jennifer. The puppies sound like they're doing great. It is so nice when they are able to start eating, we have a food that is almost powder for them to start weaning on (provided by Canine Companions). We (including Mom Ravi!!!) can't wait until they are able to start eating! They just started playing with each other a bit yesterday. I put some stuffies in for them to play with and of course Finnigan (the BIG puppy!) had to go in and take his toys back (all toys are HIS toys). I wish them all the best and good luck with the fussy girl! Seems like there is always one like that in all litters.


----------

